# Xpost from Raddle: Trump's Plan to Criminalize Homelessness is Taking Shape



## Spazz (Dec 18, 2019)

Trump’s Plan to Criminalize Homelessness Is Taking Shape - https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/12/trump-policy-homeless-executive-order-city-services-shelters/603670/

Stay safe.


----------

